# Cardiologist today



## squatster (Jul 3, 2021)

I kept feeling winded- gurgling and pressure on left side of chest- - so uncomfortable. It kicks the shit out of me
They did ultrasound and stress test today-
Blood pressure started 70/120 and ended 100/190
They said I have- Premature ventricular contractions
And leaking valves. Hope I said the right thing.
So back for more testing- probably not for another few months- they suck, just want this done with.
Also I have nasty sleep apnea


----------



## Durro (Jul 3, 2021)

That’s sucks, good that you are taking care of it. I know a opiate addict nothing scares him he’s a tough sob but one day he was sipping on the syrup to much and his heart went out of wack said he was having a stroke or something now that scared him. I couldn’t imagine getting those symptoms that would scare the shit out of me to. Hopefully they can fix it. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## vpiedu (Jul 3, 2021)

those long waits are a pain in the ass. i go to the VA hospital for everything and i know all about waiting but in this case i would stay in their ear! the squeaky wheel gets the grease. all the best to you brother and we will also keep our positive healing energy and prayers out there for you and yours brother!

VP


----------



## *Bio* (Jul 3, 2021)

Sorry to hear that.  I think you got your BP numbers reversed...hopefully you did!
Do you already use a CPAP for your sleep apnea?


----------



## squatster (Jul 3, 2021)

Im bad I never got the CPAP.
The worst part, no one me drive- I fall asleep while driving. My adjustable bed help slot at first.


----------



## squatster (Jul 4, 2021)

Wow last post was terrible- never bothered getting the Cpap
I bought one of those adjustable bed instead - I thought it helped for a bit but I guess not. Worst part with the sleep apnea is that day time I fall asleep- fell asleep driving a few times already. No accidents yet thank god


----------



## squatster (Jul 30, 2021)

So- no news why my BP keeps jumping to crazy heights and stupid low’s
Oxygen going from 95 to 70’s - walked around Home Depot the other day, felt like ass . O2 dropped down to 84- took around 10 mins to come back in the 90’s
And the pulse from 190’s sitting around and dropping to 30’s
Good thing- there checking me for Cushing's syndrome
Would be great if it were so simple (or not so simple)

https://www.hackensackmeridianhealt.../overactive-adrenal-glands-cushings-syndrome/


----------



## BIGAINS (Aug 1, 2021)

Sleep apnea is very hard on the heart. After I started using a CPAP; I no longer woke up feeling dizzy and disorientated,  I stopped starting to fall asleep standing up at work, I stopped waking up at night gasping and disoriented with a racing heart rate as well.


----------



## BIGAINS (Aug 1, 2021)

What you are going through sounds scary as hell... I hope you get all your health issues sorted out. If I were in your situation I would get a CPAP machine ASAP. I didn't realize how much it would help until I started using one.


----------



## BIGAINS (Aug 1, 2021)

The brain and the heart are most affected by being intermittently smothered every night while sleeping.


----------



## squatster (Aug 4, 2021)

It’s confusing s as hell to me, the spikes up and down- seems like my docs not concerned about my oxygen level’s spiking - well not really spiking - never goes over 94- mostly at 92 all the time - when it drops down to 70 I feel like total shit- head hurts and get real sick feeling 80 sucks ass also- at 90- I don’t like that one either.
I’m just tuning into a pussy that’s all


----------



## squatster (Aug 4, 2021)

Pulse keeps dropping under 50bps- stays there for a moment or less then spikes back up fast over 110 that hits me hard- I’ve always had high pulse , high blood pressure and high cholesterol and thick blood since I was 18
They still never took X-rays of my heart or lung - left lung still feels like when I used to get pneumonia when I was young. 
I haven’t been scared but just confused


----------



## ForceNature (Aug 4, 2021)

Sounds like you need to push them more, complain to get some some healthcare professionals to do their job. Also get a second opinion good for you and doctor's . I noticed when a doctor knows they are competing they do a better job

Normally you request in house for your second but maybe a different location of the second doctor





squatster said:


> Pulse keeps dropping under 50bps- stays there for a moment or less then spikes back up fast over 110 that hits me hard- I’ve always had high pulse , high blood pressure and high cholesterol and thick blood since I was 18
> They still never took X-rays of my heart or lung - left lung still feels like when I used to get pneumonia when I was young.
> I haven’t been scared but just confused


----------



## *Bio* (Aug 4, 2021)

squatster said:


> Pulse keeps dropping under 50bps- stays there for a moment or less then spikes back up fast over 110 that hits me hard- *I’ve always had high pulse , high blood pressure and high cholesterol and thick blood since I was 18*
> They still never took X-rays of my heart or lung - left lung still feels like when I used to get pneumonia when I was young.
> I haven’t been scared but just confused



squatster I think you have an electrical issue going on with your heart!  Who knows, maybe medication and you dropping to true TRT could get things stabilized. If it is an electrical issue you may needed a pacemaker to correct your issues.  Having your heart rate drop into the 40's is dangerous.  You could have cardiac arrest due to your hearts erratic behavior.  The fact that your oxygen is dipping into the 70's is very bad and with everything else you've listed points to cardiac issues.  High pulse, high BP, high cholesterol, high hematocrit since you were 18 and sleep apnea on top of that...that's a cumulative recipe for disaster!  Remember the old man pays for what the young man does or doesn't do!!

You need an EKG to check for an arrhythmia.  Then an Echocardiogram to see if your heart is pumping effectively.  It will tell you what your ejection fraction is.  Sadly I have a feeling your EF isn't going to be good.  Because you've had high cholesterol most of your life and the fact that you're having serious cardiovascular issues, you need to get your calcium score via a CT Scan.  Insurance usually won't cover it but they're between $99 and $150 out of pocket.

You said you're not scared but honestly you should be!  You need to get all of this sorted out ASAP!!


----------



## squatster (Aug 6, 2021)

Fun day- pulse kept dropping out - the lowest my meter got my pulse was 38 
I find I can tell when it drops- I get a burning feeling in the right lower section of the left chest. Didn’t hurt , just burns, at  50’s it does the burning, in the 40’s it feels more like pneumonia and in the high in mid 30’s I start to go out.
I went to the cardiologist office today, they didn’t get my monitor results yet so I called the company that reads them and they said they haven’t gotten to it yet and there a few days behind.
Next I called my GP to get my results from my piss test to see if I have an over active adrenal gland, nothing - no results yet. I started feeling better with the beta blocker but I was allergic to it and my blood pressure keeps going to low to put me on another one they say. My cardiologist has a family emergency so suck him, going to get to the bottom of it tomorrow


----------



## squatster (Aug 6, 2021)

Fun thing my wife planned a trip to the mountains for this weekend- 
How the fuck?
I can’t breath + elevation 
Will this fuck me or will I be ok?? Who knows
  I’m going to go, just not going to push it.
She got so mad at me s a few nights ago- I guess my heavy ass breathing, ok gasping woke her up, she was shooshing me and told me to be quite and I was walking her up. Think I kept her awake for a while longer with me giggling. 
Who does that? Lol


----------



## squatster (Aug 6, 2021)

I found out what chest pain is today
Wow 177/174
Fucking hurt
Made me feel sick as all hell
I could feel it coming on so I took my blood pressure 3 reading during the clime up then the last one- the 177/174
My doc said if your BP machine is right go to the walk in or hospital - fuck then- they suck ass- I feel better now , BP is nice and low now- I know now I have strong arteries 
This felt 10 times worst then last Saturday with my BP 233/165


----------



## *Bio* (Aug 7, 2021)

squatster you are going to be a statistic if you don't get this resolved.  Go to the damn ER!  C'mon now, those BP readings are out of control.  I went back and re-read your original post and if it is truly a valve issue, they need to get that fixed ASAP!!  At your age, you're playing with fire.  How much more can your heart take along with your kidneys?  Too low of a heart beat can also cause cardiac arrest.  It sounds like you're taking this a little too nonchalant.


----------



## squatster (Aug 14, 2021)

I bugged my cardiologist today so he rushed my heart monitor reading but instead of him telling me what the problem was he just gave me the monitor readings??
I sent an email back to him asking what it means and they never got back to me.
Hate this crap
I guess I have to wait for the next big hit and push the hospital to do the research 
My next appointment is at the very end of the month. That’s not acceptable to me, I‘ll be at there office this coming Monday - fuckers


----------



## bbuck (Aug 14, 2021)

I find asking Dr's direct questions leads to little. They don't lie defernites as it can leave them open to malpractice


----------



## squatster (Aug 17, 2021)

No problems at all for the past 3 days???


----------



## squatster (Aug 19, 2021)

I went and purchased a smart watch and I have it reading all the time. Of course I had a problem when I wasn’t wearing it so I could charge it.
I got it because of yesterday 
My morning blood pressure monitoring I got 227/156- not real bad- tried to relax a little for 10 mins and checked again to get 209/180. - the 180 hurts and made me sick all day. I was having my first panic attack things it felt like, not from seeing the BP but just from who knows???
 I cleaned up my job and went down and got the watch- in the first hour the high pulse was 151 sitting and relaxing and 30 seconds later dropped to 43 for a minute then came back up. 
My cardiologist got to me yesterday and said good news - your heart monitor came back good? That’s because at the hospital there monitors made mine have fuzzy readings, so they couldn’t see what was going on at all.
All I know is I have an appointment coming up and I’ll have all my results from the watch and my BP machine with me- going to plop all the info on his desk the day before so he can be ready for me
Fuckers


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 22, 2021)

I bought my own refurb CPAP for 350.00. A life-saver. Good luck w/ your battle, hoping you heal up well with the proper care...


----------



## *Bio* (Aug 22, 2021)

squatster said:


> I went and purchased a smart watch and I have it reading all the time. Of course I had a problem when I wasn’t wearing it so I could charge it.
> I got it because of yesterday
> *My morning blood pressure monitoring I got 227/156- not real bad- *tried to relax a little for 10 mins and checked again to get 209/180. - the 180 hurts and made me sick all day. I was having my first panic attack things it felt like, not from seeing the BP but just from who knows???
> I cleaned up my job and went down and got the watch- in the first hour the high pulse was 151 sitting and relaxing and 30 seconds later dropped to 43 for a minute then came back up.
> ...



Not real bad?   That's a heart attack or stroke waiting to happen.  A pulse of 151 sitting for an hour?  Sounds like Afib.  A heart rate of 43 is bad if you're not an elite athlete.  You're in very dangerous territory squatster!  You need a new cardiologist!!


----------



## squatster (Sep 3, 2021)

My cardiologist just finally put me on a new high blood pressure med 3 days ago. Is making me tired as hell and making me feel like I need to pee real bad but not much comes out. Hopefully it helps. The doc told me not to go by my Apple 6 watch because how my heart beats so crazy, the watch doesn’t know how to read it. 
He ordered all kinds of blood tests also.
We will see what happens.


----------



## squatster (Sep 6, 2021)

they put me on diltiazem to slow my heart down Or should I say to slow down the spikes.
Also there new cardiologist ordered new blood work - ALDOLASE; COMPREHENSIVE METABOLIC PANEL; CREATINE KINASE, TOTAL; LIPID PANEL WITH REFLEX TO DIRECT LD
She see the results tomorrow or Thursday??


----------



## squatster (Sep 7, 2021)

My blood tests-
LIPID PANEL WITH REFLEX TO DIRECT LDL    
CHOLESTEROL, TOTAL  221 H
Reference Range: <200 mg/dL
HDL CHOLESTEROL  64
Reference Range: > OR = 40 mg/dL
TRIGLYCERIDES  60
Reference Range: <150 mg/dL
LDL-CHOLESTEROL  142 H
mg/dL (calc)
Reference range: <100 

Desirable range <100 mg/dL for primary prevention; ... Show More
CHOL/HDLC RATIO  3.5
Reference Range: <5.0 (calc)
NON HDL CHOLESTEROL  157 H
Reference Range: <130 mg/dL (calc)
For patients with diabetes plus 1 major ASCVD risk 
factor, treating to a non-HDL-C goal of <100 mg/dL 
(LDL-C of <70 mg/dL) is considered a therapeutic ... Show More
  CREATINE KINASE, TOTAL    
CREATINE KINASE, TOTAL 201 H
Reference Range: 44-196 U/L
201
44196
No Historical Data
COMPREHENSIVE METABOLIC PANEL    
GLUCOSE  83
Reference Range: 65-99 mg/dL
Fasting reference interval 
UREA NITROGEN (BUN)  20
Reference Range: 7-25 mg/dL
CREATININE  1.10
Reference Range: 0.70-1.33 mg/dL
For patients >49 years of age, the reference limit 
for Creatinine is approximately 13% higher for people 
identified as African-American. 
eGFR NON-AFR. AMERICAN  76
Reference Range: > OR = 60 mL/min/1.73m2
eGFR AFRICAN AMERICAN  88
Reference Range: > OR = 60 mL/min/1.73m2
BUN/CREATININE RATIO  NOT APPLICABLE
Reference Range: 6-22 (calc)
SODIUM  139
Reference Range: 135-146 mmol/L
POTASSIUM  4.4
Reference Range: 3.5-5.3 mmol/L
CHLORIDE  103
Reference Range: 98-110 mmol/L
CARBON DIOXIDE  28
Reference Range: 20-32 mmol/L
CALCIUM  9.5
Reference Range: 8.6-10.3 mg/dL
PROTEIN, TOTAL  6.8
Reference Range: 6.1-8.1 g/dL
ALBUMIN  4.3
Reference Range: 3.6-5.1 g/dL
GLOBULIN  2.5
Reference Range: 1.9-3.7 g/dL (calc)
ALBUMIN/GLOBULIN RATIO  1.7
Reference Range: 1.0-2.5 (calc)
BILIRUBIN, TOTAL  0.9
Reference Range: 0.2-1.2 mg/dL
ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE  63
Reference Range: 35-144 U/L
AST  30
PROTEIN, TOTAL  6.8
Reference Range: 6.1-8.1 g/dL
ALBUMIN  4.3
Reference Range: 3.6-5.1 g/dL
GLOBULIN  2.5
Reference Range: 1.9-3.7 g/dL (calc)
ALBUMIN/GLOBULIN RATIO  1.7
Reference Range: 1.0-2.5 (calc)
BILIRUBIN, TOTAL  0.9
Reference Range: 0.2-1.2 mg/dL
ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE  63
Reference Range: 35-144 U/L
AST  30
Reference Range: 10-35 U/L
ALT  37
Reference Range: 9-46 U/L

Nothing jumps out at me
My cholesterol is the lowest it's ever been so far and the CREATINE KINASE, TOTAL is at the high side


----------



## squatster (Sep 7, 2021)

I knew one thing
From my new med - yesterday at work when I started- I was pooring sweat shaking like mad- I never really sweat at all- sugars?
It sucked- doc has me taking it at night but now I can't sleep at all


----------

